# South East bay floundering



## Eastbayboy (Apr 10, 2011)

I am new to flounder gigging and have been hunting the southeast part of Easy Bay with no luck. Does anyone know the history of flounder in this area???

Eastbayboy


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not sure of the history, but as a rule stay close to the mouth of the bay right now. The gulf flounder haven't made their run back to the bays yet but there will still be a few around for the finding. Happy hunting!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Go North, IF you can catch a northern wind. try Escabano point or around to big and little cat for a south wind. If all else fails ask Heffernan where his honey holes are!


----------

